# My Turtle Collection (Gonna love the names!)



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

So I am up to three turtles now "Flavor Flav"
a red ear slider hatchling I found and my two craigslist.com yellow ears "Coolio" (the biggest) and "Young MC" (middle sized). Turtles are great 
pets and really easy to care for if you don't mind cleaning atank out ever so often because dirty water and tending to smell.


Here are some pictures, their shells are so pretty!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww they are so cute! I miss my turtle. Those were the days. Ha, I made an outdoor pond for my Bob and wouldn't you know the little sucker escaped and headed into the wild. Didn't feel tooo bad about it though since he was wild caught, (not by me, but by the person who gave him to me several months after the fact). He was such a neat little pet, though he wasn't very friendly lol. 

I notice though that you don't have a UVB light, only a heat lamp. If you're keeping them indoors they need the UV light to make vit. D for themselves. We did ours really cheap and got one of those under cabnet lights that you can screw to the bottoms of cabnets for addition lighting. It sat across the top of the tank perfectly. Then we went to the petstore and got the UV bulb to go in it. 

Another way to keep them clean is to feed them in another tank outside of the regular tank, this helps a bit and puts less stress on the tank filtration, which you also need.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, any is appreciated! I will 
look into getting those items for the tank as well 
in due time.


----------

